# Control horno con dos termopares



## ggp0 (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola,

Si se quiere hacer un control mas preciso de la temperatura de un horno, seria una buena solucion el siguiente metodo?, emplear dos controladores PID, cada uno con su termopar y cada uno de estos en un punto distinto dentro del horno, las salidas de los controladores se pondrian en serie controlando el horno.
Este metodo funciona puesto que lo he probado, pero me gustaria conocer vuestra opinion o si sabeis de un metodo mejor o mas economico.
Por otro lado, si el horno tiene un transformador donde es mejor cortar para el control del mismo en el primario o en el secundario del transformador.

Saludos.


----------



## magnavoxy (Ene 23, 2008)

Todo me suena bien hasta la parte de la conexion d los controladores, como que eso de conectarlos en serie no tendria mucho caso, para el efecto de controlar dos quemadores funcionando dentro del mismo horno tendria efecto ya q cada quemador en su zona registraria la temperatura y propio control independiente de las valvulas de cada quemador promueve un buen control, sin embargo imagino que en tu caso solo se tiene un quemador o en su defecto una valvula q controla al mismo y para tal efecto un solo controlador PID me parece suficiente, el unico detalle a cuidar serian los parametros para la respuesta del controlador, recuerda q la salida del controlador en respuesta a la señal de entrada es lo importante y los parametros proporcional integral y derivativo deberan de estar bien sintonizados para tal efecto.

tomando en cuenta esto ya eliminando un PID t ahorras bastante dinero no contanto el termopar y sus demas componentes.

en cuanto a eso del transformador la verdad no te entendi si me aclaras ese asunto lo podemos discutir.

tambien seria necesario conocer mas detalles del horno para discutir mejores opciones en el control

saludos


----------



## wrenchpuller (Ene 23, 2008)

Realmente no se describen muchos detalles de el horno, con esto dicho en mi opinion no le veo mucho sentido el tener dos controladores en serie, pero si cuentas con capital para comprar dos controladores mi sugerencia seria de usar los controladores en cascada,el  maestro seria el controlador de temperatura y el esclavo el controlador de flujo de el combustible....les deseo que tengan un buen dia a todo(a)s.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2008)

En la mayoria de los casos, con poner UNA sola termocupla en el lugar apropiado es suficiente.

Que tal describir mejor el proceso?  Se sacan mas conclusiones leyendo la borra del cafe que tus escritos.


----------



## ggp0 (Ene 30, 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 19, 2008)

Saludos a todos 
He estado viendo este tema y quisiera agregar que no necesitas dos termopares solo requieres 
uno y lo que te hace falta es un ventilador este se usa para homogenizar la temperatura en todos los puntos este gira por lo regular en la parte alta del horno como si fuera un ventilador de techo y hace recircular el aire caliente para que se homogenicé esto yo lo he visto en hornos que he reparado, y otra cosa el motor va por fuera del horno y las aspas del ventilador son las que van por dentro 

Saludos desde México


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 21, 2008)

Lo quie dice inductor es correcto acerca del ventilador, además de que las resistencias tienen que ir simetricamente a lo largo del horno para mantener temperatura constante. Solo se necesita un controlado de temperatura un rele de estado solido para la potencia requerida (eso si mirar si el controlador es on-off, o porporcional (0-10 V, 4-20 mA,0-20 mA) para usar el indicado).

Saludos


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola

   hola a todos estoy interesado en este tema pues estoy haciendo mi tesis de grado  de ingenieria. con un tema muy parecido es decir (automatizando un horno de tratamiento termico ). espero que me ayuden y me den idea.

 primero . - # tengo que controlar 4  vaolores de temperatura a la ves que provienen de unas termocuplas. que estan dentro del horno,  tengo que controlar todas las temperatura de las termocuplas de tal forma que su calentamiento y enfriamiento tiene que ser aprosimadamente uniforme una temperatura no puede aumentar mas que otra mayor de 40ºf.

     - para el calentamiento de la pieza tiene que ser a 360ºf/h. mi temperatura minima a controlar es 600ºf y la maxima 1100ºf. de tal forma que cuando llege a 1100ºf tengo que mantenerla ai por una hora. luego para el enfriamiento tiene que bajar a 460ºf/h. 

    # para esto voy a usar un plc voy a diseñar los pid si se puede dentro del plc  y su salidad de cada pid van a una valvula reguladora es decir (neumatica o motorizada). la cual estas valvulas  me van a controlar cada una me va controlar 6 quemadores es decir son 4 valvulas y 24 quemadores. para el control de las llamas .

  # el otro objetivo es controlar el encendido y apagado de los 24 quemadores que no se como  hacer un sistema encendido y apagado de los quemadores por el plc para la seguridad. 

  si alguien me puede ayudar y dame idea para la cuestion del costo y la programacion y el plc que se pueda usar.


----------



## erkillo (Jun 14, 2008)

Esta claro q no se necesitan dos termopares, pero en trabajos de hornos y demas calentadores  del tipo q sean se usan normalmente dos. Uno de ellos de trabajo y otro de seguridad que se tara un poco mas alto q el de trabajo. No podemos  jugarnos el control de un horno en un solo termopar ya que el gasto que puede suponernos el mal funcionamiento de la maquina puede ser mucho mas costoso que el termopar en cuestion.

P.D En temas de seguridad nunca debemos escatimar en gastos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 19, 2008)

una pregunta:

es que no entiendo como puede controlarse en solo horno la temperatura con dos controladores PId independientes.  no me encaja dentro de mis conocimientos de control automatico.

porque cada control va tratar de descontrolar al otro y asi podria llegarse a tener una seria inestabilidad del sistema y de la temperatura.


pero veo que algunos dicen que ya lo han hecho, me gustaria saber como esa mezcla de dos controles pid en un solo horno les funciona. podrian explicarme ?

gracias colegas.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 23, 2008)

CHAVO

  si se puede solo que tienes que meterle un setpoin de referencia a tu pid y esta la va a comparar con la señal que biene del sensor . ojo primero pasa a un convertidor de T/I. luego la salida del pid se dirige a la valvula reguladora electronica. para baja la flama de los quemadores  

 yo lo que quiero saber como se hace un pid en  el step 7 de siemens si es que tiene pid . o que me digan que otro plc tienen pid para ver si tienen información


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 24, 2008)

pues es logico que se tiene que poner un set point, mi pregunta es como se mantiene un control estable con dos controladores PID manejando la misma variable de temperatura en el mismo ambiente ?

y sobre todo como se fijan las contantes proporcional integral y derivativa ? en cada uno de esos controles ? pues asi tengan autotunning en mi concepto se tendria una inestabilidad peligrosa.

si me explican de manera clara y directa les agradezco.

suerte.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 30, 2008)

ELCHAVO

  no se usa dos pid se usa uno solo . la cuestion esta en que tienes que sacar el promedio de todas las temperatura que te envia las termocuplas y ese valor el que vas a usar para la entrada del pid para hacer el control y mantener toda a una temperatura entre ellas. con pocas diferencia de valores .


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno asta lo que tengo entendido cada controlador con su setpoin va tratar de mantener el valor de la temperatura a ese valor ya establesido hay plc que tienen pid que solo le metes los parametros y el hace lo demas


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jul 5, 2008)

Inductor"]


 para yo controlar la temperatura de un horno con pid del plc tengo que tener la funcion de transferencia del horno para colocarle los parametros al pid  ?   ya que el horno es la planta a controlar para hacer mi retroalimentacion .

  las temperatura vienen de una termocuplas 

  que van al pid .


----------

